# Boots for wide feet.



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

My feet are very broad near the ball of my foot and thirtytwos have been my saviour. Most boots I cant even get into unless they are 2 sizes too big


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

First off, I think you should invest in some therapeutic insoles. If not prescribed then buy the Remind Medic insole or maybe a shred sole insole. Now to boots, 32 and K2 ran wide from my experience but you'll need to try them on. But for real. If your feet hurt and it's not from being crushed then you need a serious insole.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Getting fitted for boots and having canted bindings with more padding has done wonders for my feet. There are still bad days, but they are very few now. I have been wanting to get to the foot doctor to get insoles my golf shoes and work boots for some time, but never seem to get around to it which is dumb on my part. I have picked up cheap insoles, not snowboard boot specific, in the past for my work boots and riding boots and they have mostly seemed to make matters worse. Probably because I don't know what the problem is with my foot and I'm getting the wrong stuff.

Don't have many shops around and most of them only carry a few brands so when I'm being fitted I don't have many options. So I'm just trying for future tense to limit the shops I would be traveling to.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

I've also got short wide feet but with high arches and high instep. The widest boot I've tried are the Salomon wide. For comparison, I wear Burton traditional lace boots; they fit me best.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> First off, I think you should invest in some therapeutic insoles. If not prescribed then buy the Remind Medic insole or maybe a shred sole insole. Now to boots, 32 and K2 ran wide from my experience but you'll need to try them on. But for real. If your feet hurt and it's not from being crushed then you need a serious insole.


I heard that about K2 but found it not that wide. I have a wide left foot, moderately wide right foot. But my foot is wide halfway up. Before the ball. It's maddening.

32 boots and DC were the widest bar none (never tried wide model specific boots yet like Salomons). tried the k2 Maysis and it was definitely squeezing my left foot. Burtons are just wide enough. Nikes narrow.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have wide feet and regular burton laced boots hurt my feet a lot. I went ahead and bought salmon dialogue wide boots and I'm in heaven. No pain and so comfortable. 

I also tried 32 focus boots and they are not as wide as the dialogue wides. I'm sure with them packing out they will be good too.

I would definitely recommend the saloon dialogue wide boots for people with wide feet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

In my experience, Salomon regular (non-wide) boots are slightly wider than K2 boots. Nike and Ride boots are narrow. Thirty Two have large toe boxes, too wide for my liking, my toe felt like they were swimming.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This question is now being asked on a weekly basis. I guess I'll have to be the search nazi this time around: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/search.php?searchid=2966241


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

I found Flow Boots pretty wide towards the front of the foot.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

sclogger said:


> I found Flow Boots pretty wide towards the front of the foot.


+1 on the flows. The focus hylite is dead on right size, and wide at toe.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i have incredibly wide, flat feet and had a hard time finding boots that fit. Rome Libertines have worked out well so far - I went through Salomon, Vans and 32 first.

I tried multiple insoles as well, but the problem with most insoles is that they are made to support an arch or correct a fallen arch.. but that is incredibly painful if your feet are already flat. It actually adds more pain rather than less. I am still trying to find the right kind of insole to finally make ALL the pain go away. I have pain every single time I ride.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have big size 13 wide feet and have tried just about every brand. Burton is pretty wide, as are some of the 32 boots. Ride also depends on the model, I've had both great and terrible experiences with them. The only truly wide boots on the market that I Know of are the Salomon Dialogue and Synapse wide boots which are solid. One brand that nobody ever mentions that make great quality boots that are wider in profile is Northwave. I'm still rocking a pair of Legend SL2's from a few seasons ago that are by far the most comfortable boots I've ever owned for my big ass feet. They're not very easy to find in shops unless your out west or in western Canada though. I was lucky enough to have a local shop here carry Northwave/Drake at the time though they don't anymore.


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

I also have short and fat feet with a normal arch. I picked up some northwave decades this year and they are by far the most comortable boot I've ever used. I've had literally 0 foot pain before, during, or after wearing them. Highly recomend them. I'm also using "game changer" insoles from a company called footprint. I injected water into the insoles and it made then a perfect match to my foot shape.

I've had burtons, vans and 32's in the past and they didnt come close to the northwaves, I was also considering a pair of salomon dialogues.


----------



## Tripazinc (Jan 2, 2015)

*Wide Foot*

Hi,

I am also in the market for some wide snowboard boots. I have ridden with 32 Lashed for a number of years but bought some new ones last year and had to send them back as they were to narrow. I have just bought some Salamon Synapse Wide and got them deliver today and these are also going to have to go back. I'm not sure where the wide is in these to be fair. The insole is really narrow, I have compared this to my running shoes (which are a 2E size and comfy as hell) are hare over 1 cm narrower . Even the boot without the insole is still very tight. My old 32's from 5 years ago were wider. I know Burton do the Ruler in a wide so I'm going to give this a try. If anyone has any other ideas I'd love to hear it.

Cheers,
Trip


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Give DC boots a try. I have had luck with DC Judges also.


----------



## Tripazinc (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, I tried on the DC judges yesterday and really liked them. I also tried on 32 lashed and some Nike ones. The judges felt much better towards the front of the foot where my feet are the widest. I will be buying them this week!!


----------

